# Conroe Only OC club



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

a tribute to the aging Conroe core post your over clocks and take a screen shot of cpu-z for confirmation!!! Please follow my lead for the layout.

ill start


Memebers

Solaris17
E6400 (Conroe)
3.7ghz
1.5v






Hawk1
Everyday clocks:
E6600
3.60Ghz (8x450)
1.41





Echo75
E6850
3.8Ghz
1.42v





mullered07
e4300
3.3Ghz
1.45v





Sneekypeet
E6400
4.0Ghz
1.7v





RIG2 SP
E2200
3.4Ghz
1.55/1.57v





theonetruewill
E2140
3.42GHz
1.475v





[I.R.A]_FBi
E6400
3.2Ghz
1.2v





UrbKlr911
E6550
3.4GHz
1.36V





tigger69
E6750
3.6Ghz
1.41v





*OC LIST* 
1.Sneekypeet
2.Echo75
3.Solaris17
4.Hawk1
5.tigger69
6.theonetruewill
7.UrbKlr911
8.mullered07
9.[I.R.A]_FBi


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

later this e'ening


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

do you have the allendale or conroe core e6400 ira? think you can beat my OC?


----------



## Hawk1 (May 15, 2008)

Are these to be stable clocks? Heres my max overclock (non-24/7 stable) with a pi run.






Everyday clocks (24hrs Orthos blend stable):
E6600 (Conroe)
3.60Ghz (8x450)
1.41vcore


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

they only need be PI stable for a minimum of 2m run...though extra info like this is 24/7 stable is always good to hear..nice job


----------



## echo75 (May 15, 2008)

well heres mine stable as a rock !!!!!!! no crashes when orthos ran for 28hrs. can maybe take it highr but dont want to raise my Northbridge voltage.

(click on pic thumbnail 3 times to see clearly)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

updated  good stuff keep it coming!


----------



## mullered07 (May 15, 2008)

heres my lowly Conroe E4300. Max oc i can get with this chip is 3.3Ghz/ 370fsb, has to be the chip, ive tried everything and it wont budge past it  anyway i run 24/7 @ 3ghz just to give it a bit of room to spare and 3.3ghz for benching only although its stable. no superpi screenies, might post one later


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

pic=no work


----------



## mullered07 (May 15, 2008)

how about now ?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

tay


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

please keep to the layout manually typing your 

username
proct ype
speed
volatage

it makes it MUCH easier to update the list.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

conroe ... im at school

ambients and my cooler preventing me from beating you.

Furthest ive gone is 3.3 with 1.275 V


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

thats awsome voltage for that oc


----------



## mullered07 (May 15, 2008)

mullered07
e4300
3.3Ghz
1.45 vcore

my bad here ya go


----------



## Grings (May 15, 2008)

Well, my bloody p5n-e-sli just died (like, half an hour ago), so i'll add mine once its back from rma (collection tomorrow, returned in around 5 days _supposedly_)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 15, 2008)

mine is for sale so im taking ti easy on teh chip. want to go quad, q6700.


----------



## mullered07 (May 15, 2008)

Grings said:


> Well, my bloody p5n-e-sli just died (like, half an hour ago), so i'll add mine once its back from rma (collection tomorrow, returned in around 5 days _supposedly_)



wow unlucky man, 6 days would kill me


----------



## mullered07 (May 15, 2008)

mullered47
e4300
3.3Ghz
1.45v

my names mullered07 btw not 47  lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2008)

my bad...see thats why we have to stick to the layout..i cant remember all this stuff!!!!

i know you fixed it  but i posted all that up b4 u fixed it..i knew it was 07 but i was editing echo at the same time. even though his is 75 not 47 i was all sorts of confused.


----------



## Grings (May 15, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> wow unlucky man, 6 days would kill me



Thankfully i still have my opteron rig spare (and it wasnt my main rig anyway)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

how are you guys dividing your FSB? i run a x8 multi and im pushing like 1800FSB is their a way to trim it down? because im not sure the NB can take it.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

Hey Solaris can I get in on this one?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 16, 2008)

*E2140 @ 3.42GHz (114% overclock) - 1.475vcore*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey Solaris can I get in on this one?



ill put you up need a screen shot though


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> *E2140 @ 3.42GHz (114% overclock) - 1.475vcore*



enter
enter
enter
enter


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet 

E6400

1.70V in BIOS
Max OC achievable...






1.575V in BIOS 24/7 stable settings....





Are you concidering the E2XXX OK for this list? I will post hers as well if its a yes.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


>



enter
enter
enter
enter


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2008)

[IRA]_FBi
E6400
3.2GHz
1.20V (1.225 in BIOS)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> sneekypeet
> 
> E6400
> 
> ...



as long as its a conroe core

also is that on water? thats ome pretty high voltage but im new in the intel feild i just heard core arch is sensative to voltage but from you i here its heat so i asume at that voltage your running h2o


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> [IRA]_FBi
> E6400
> 3.2GHz
> 1.20V (1.225 in BIOS)



i love you and nice OC thats crazy i wish my chip could do that...though i really never tried..whats the default on that? mine is 1.35.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

Hers...sneekypeet

E2200

1.55V in BIOS , mobo actual overvolts a bit. On the Xig HDT S-1283!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i love you and nice OC thats crazy i wish my chip could do that...though i really never tried..whats the default on that? mine is 1.35.



Mine says 1.35 V max


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

ya mine does to


OC list updated secondary system not included main rig only

percentage will come later


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya mine does to
> 
> 
> OC list updated secondary system not included main rig only
> ...



No problems here with that Solaris. My idea was more to make a show of force for the underdogs!


----------



## Urbklr (May 16, 2008)

UrbKlr911
E6550 G0
3.4GHz
1.36V


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

updated


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2008)

im at teh bottom  but i dont want to push the chip


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

1.4 wont kill it and should get you round 3.4 or 5


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> No problems here with that Solaris. My idea was more to make a show of force for the underdogs!



me to i totally agree the conroe team if youd like me to remove the list that is absolutely no problem i dont mean to make anyone feel bad i want it to be an underdog show off thing to...these rich folks waltzing around in their wolfdals better watch out skilled skilled ppl still pushing conroes.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 16, 2008)

when it gets cooler ill try .. teh ambients


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> me to i totally agree the conroe team if youd like me to remove the list that is absolutely no problem i dont mean to make anyone feel bad i want it to be an underdog show off thing to...these rich folks waltzing around in their wolfdals better watch out skilled skilled ppl still pushing conroes.



Its all good Solaris, its your party here bro ,I'm just manning the keg!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 28, 2008)

wakey wakey ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2008)

I'm in 

Heres my 24/7 oc at 1.41vcore with ram at 1125mhz.





And heres my best,which was at 1.56vcore.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2008)

updated nice clocks guys


----------

